# esc info wanted



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have read of some tracks are runing a 1cell/27t brush motor class.
so if any one can help i would like to know which brushed esc's will work on a 1cell lipo and run a 27t stock brush motor.
the story i read that this track used a 4aa pak to have enuff power so the transponder had the power to work ok.

this is off the R/C LEGENDS on facebook.


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

the duratrax intellispeed esc will run on a 1 cell. that's what a handful of guys were running their legends cars on last winter at our local track.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I have run an old Novak Cyclone and GTX with one cell and stock brushed motor. Also the Tekin FX and FXR will work but they need a booster. Ran all these in our Legends class which uses Axial 27 turn stock motor with 1 cell batt.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

edonsohc said:


> the duratrax intellispeed esc will run on a 1 cell. that's what a handful of guys were running their legends cars on last winter at our local track.


does it need a boster ? I have one of these in my hyperdrive pan car.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

how do you make a booster ,and limit its voltage ?


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Some of the RC companies make boosters ready to install in the car. Novak and TQ are two that come to mind. I use one in my 1 cell 1/12 oval car. Some require being soldered in to the wiring. Some plug into the receiver and the other end has the steering servo plugged into it. The inline caps regulate the power and prevent the loss of power to the servo. That is an over simplification of the process but it is basically how it works.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I want to be sure theres enuff power for sevro and a transponder.


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

Any of the brushed esc's should work. Keep in mind there was no cutoff voltage with NiMH or NiCd. We ran a truck class with the Trinity 21 turn spec motors and SMC Spec pack several years ago with alot of success. You will need a booster or receiver pack for the servo and transponder though.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

jdearhart said:


> Any of the brushed esc's should work. Keep in mind there was no cutoff voltage with NiMH or NiCd. We ran a truck class with the Trinity 21 turn spec motors and SMC Spec pack several years ago with alot of success. You will need a booster or receiver pack for the servo and transponder though.


You don't necessarily need a booster for the servo or transponder.

I have been running a legend with a 17.5 motor, and 1S LiPo on a Novak GTB with no booster. I chose a servo that was fast to begin with (0.08 sec at 5V) and it is still plenty fast on the unboosted 1S LiPo. My MRT has never missed a lap and I believe the new RC4 transponders will operate at lower voltage too. I have heard that the older AMBs are not as reliable on 1S LiPo voltage.


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

edward 2 said:


> does it need a boster ? I have one of these in my hyperdrive pan car.


i would run one. a couple guys didn't and had no problems, but it was on the edge i believe. a couple of times the scoring system said the transponder signal was weak.


----------

